# CoH 2 : Kriegsschauplatz KI-Schlachten auf deutscher Seite zu schwer?



## Herbboy (1. August 2013)

Ich hab CoH2 auf "Hauptmann" durch, also mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad, und dazu auch alles auf russischer Seite bei "Kriegschauplatz" (Theatre of War) sowie FAST alles auf deutscher Seite, aber die KI-Schlachten, wo man auch mal nen KI-Partner hat, machen mir zu schaffen. Sind die wirklich so schwer im Vergleich zum Rest, oder liegt es an mir? Die russischen Missionen bei Kriegsschauplatz hab ich auf "Hauptmann" meist beim ersten Versuch geschafft, bei einer brauchte ich auch 3-4 Versuche. Aber auf deutscher Seite? Null Chance! 

Die Mission "Krim" hab ich nun schon 10 Mal probiert, aber spätestens nach 20 Min gewinnen die Russen dermaßen die Überhand, dass ich keine Chance habe, auch weil die "richtige" Panzer bauen können und ich nur 2 miese Panzer, die gegen andere Panzer so gut wie nichts ausrichten. Ich kann gar nicht genug PAKs bauen, um das in den Griff zu bekommen, bzw. wenn ich viele PAKs baue, hab ich auf der anderen Seite viel zu wenig andere Soldaten und gegen die Fußtruppen der Russen keine Chance, von denen die KI auch Massen baut. Sehr "schön" dabei ist auch: zB russische Pioniere vs. meine => meine verlieren natürlich...  nach ca. 20Min kippt das Spiel immer wegen der russischen Panzer so, dass meine Basis und die meines KI-Partners in Grund und Boden geschossen wird... 

Habt/hattet ihr da auch solche Probleme? Auf dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad klappt es natürlich problemlos.


----------



## Whigga13 (1. August 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich nur die erste Karte auf deutscher Seite sauschwer fand. Da musst ich 2 mal ran um die zu schaffen, weil sie einfach urst groß ist. Aber die restlichen Soloeinsätze sind meiner Meinung nach zu einfach. Die Russen machen bei mir die ersten 2 Minuten gar nichts. Ich kann fast die ganze Karte ohne Gegenwehr einnehmen. Schicke ein paar Einheiten, dann die leichten Spähwagen und den Flammen Sdkfz und das reicht um den Gegner nicht aus der Basis zu lassen. Vlt ist das auch nur ein Bug, dass die bei mir erst so spät reagieren.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2013)

Also, das mit dem Flammen-Sdkfz ist ne Idee, aber da kann ich auch gar nicht genug bauen, um zu verhindern, dass "der Feind" Punkte erobert und schließlich recht früh mit Panzern rumdüst... 

auch die zweite Map hab ich gestern mal probiert, das ging bis zum Punktestand "100 Restpunkte beim Gegner" noch recht gut, ich hatte noch 150 - aber plötzlich fährt der da mit 5 Panzern rum, keine Chance mehr...


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Nach nem langen Wochenende hab ich es mit Ach und Krach endlich geschafft, aber auch wirklich nur mit viiiieeel Glück, 

zB wirklich in der Sekunde, in der ein Halbkettenfahrzeug bei einem Benzinlager-Punkt ankam, den je ein Mörser-, Rekruten und Pioniertrupp "bewachten", kamen plötzlich 4 Gardetrupps der Russen an, und 2-3 Skeunden später war der Flammenwerfer des HkF  fertig - ohne den Flammenwerfer hätte ich das HkF verloren + alle meine Soldaten, die auch dort standen...  MIT Flammenwerfer aber: Angriff abgewehrt, HkF fast kaputt, Mörsertrupp nur noch 2 Mann über, Pioniere und Rekurten sogar nur je einer - aber dank HkF konnte ich die Truppen wieder vor Ort aufstocken, das HkF konnten die Pioniere reparieren - und kaum sind die fertig, kam der nächste Angriff. 

Aber dann kamen die ersten 2 Panzer des Gegners, ich konnte noch keine bauem, OBWOHL ich an sich mehr als 50% der strategischen Punkte besaß - beim Rückzug zum Hauptquartier wurde mein HkF und die Fußtruppen alle besieht...   dann kam die KI zu meinem Hauptquartier, da hatte ich GERADE den ersten Panzer fertig und noch 3-4 neue Fußtruppen, die beim Angriff auf men HQ alle getöetet wurden, der Panzer hat es am Ende ganz knapp geschafft, den Angriff abzuwehren, und hatte wirklich nur noch nen Fitzel Hitpoints über - direkt nen Pionier gebaut, und kaum war der Panzer repariert, kam die nächste Welle, die ich ebenfalls nur mit Glück abwehren konnte. 

nur weil der dann inzwischen 3 Erfahrungssterne hatte, hab ich überhaupt ne Chance gehabt, denn der erfahrene Panzer + ein zweiter neuer Panzer haben dann mit Mühe und Not 3 Wellen von feindlichen Panzern plus mind ein Dutzend Soldaten + Mörsertrupps abwehren können, beim 3Sterne-Panzer hat man MASSIV gemerkt, dass der deutlich mehr Schaden anrichten kann mit seiner Erfahrung - ich sag mal so: hätte ich den schon vorher verloren und stattdessen dann 3 unerfahrene Panzer gehabt, wär ich wieder untergegangen. 

und nur weil ich dann an meinem Hauptquartier die Kämpfe durchhielt, konnte ich auch mal "heimlich" nen Stern-Strategiepunkt zurückerobern, indem ich nen Fußtrupp hinsendete (3 von 6 sind durchkommen, der Rest ist auf dem Weg verstorben). Während der Belagerung meines Hauptquartiers hatte die KI ne Weile ALLE der Punkte besetzt... 


Ich frag mich da echt, wie der letzten Schwierigkeitsgrad da noch eins draufsetzen kann - ich hatte echt keine ruhige Sekunde und trotzdem nur mit Glück die Map auf "mittel" geschafft...


----------



## AchtColaAchtBierPS3 (5. August 2013)

aufgepasst und was gelernt 


ihr bobbies die deutschen sind ja wohl overskilled .. 
mein tipp so klappt das IMMER ! .. baut am anfang 3-4 Pioniere und geht in gefechtsstufe 1    jetz lasst eure Pioniere rennen  bis sie i-wann alle tot sind !!!  kein Rückzug dass is für muschis ..  nehmt punkt um punkt ein     nehmt ein pioniertrupp zum errichten von maximal 2 benzinstationen am besten nahe eures lagers .  jetz baut nur Pioniere und nehmt immer wieder ein   immer im kreis rennen gar nicht mit kämpfen abgeben .. ihr solltet so nach ca 5 - 10 Minuten soviel sprit haben dass ihr gleich die tank-base bauen könnt   und den panzer 4      Fazit: 3x  panzer 4  und mit denen campt ihr euch bei den fahnen Stationen ein  geht gar nicht erst in die offensive  die deutschen tanks sind really skilled  baut jetz nur noch genug Pioniere um immer wieder die gebiete einzunehmen und um zu reparieren .. hab die komplette kagge nur mit panzer 4 geschafft auf General  voll easy jungs ...

mein Problem sind eher diese kanisterköpfe  ich krieg die nedma auf Hauptmann fertig  bzw versuch es erst garnet   die russen sind so scheisse schwach   DIE MASSE MACHTS    aber dass is nich mein stil


----------



## AchtColaAchtBierPS3 (5. August 2013)

und jetz mein absoluter TIPP für CooP ROSTOW !!!!!
hab dass mit KI Partner gespielt    
ihr müsst lediglich die gegnerische base rapen also gleich der erste befehl panzer Soldaten und Transport sdfkz  nach ganz unten links schicken ..
passt auf die gegnerische base is von AT-minen umzingelt  d.h.   entweder ihr schiesst euch den weg frei ( so wie ich   )  oder ihr nehmt Pioniere mit minenräum geräte mit    (dauert aber zulang weil man da Munition dafür braucht)    gleich angreifen und den KI Partner den rest machen lassn  ihr greift nur unten links an   nach ca. 200 punkten solltet ihr die base gerapt haben   .. als tipp dazu   nehmt was ihr kriegen könnt am bestn billige 2-3 panzer   ausnahmsweise kein panzer4 der is dann nur dass non plus Ultra mörser usw  schickt alles unten links ins eck, 2 MGs die den mörser und die tanks decken dann geht dass echt easy hab 2 anläufe gebraucht   beim erstn ma bin ich an den minen gescheitert ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Es ging mir ja speziell um die Schlachten beim "Kriegsschauplatz", ob die als deutsche wirklich schwerer sind, oder ob ich nur zu "doof" war    GANZ im speziellen um die Map "*Krim*", da kannst Du aber leider nur die Stummel-Version vom Panzer 4 bauen - mit dem hatte ich keine Chance gegen gleichviele russische Panzer. Ich hatte es über 10 mal immer wieder versucht, aber bis gestern, wo ich es endlich geschafft hab, waren es IMMER die russischen Panzer, gegen die ich am Ende dann Null Chance mehr hatte. Mit Glück hab ich nun halt einen Panzer bei der Erfahrung so hochbringen können, dass er mit Support der Fußtruppen gerade so die Angriffe abwehren konnte. Ach ja: ich hatte auch so schnell wie es nur ging schon Stufe 2 erreicht, also schneller ging es echt nicht  

Am Ende hätte ich btw. von den Truppen her auch klar verloren, aber ich hab rechtzeitig die Russen auf 0 Punkt gebracht.


Ob die Taktik mit den raumlaufenden Pionieren in dem Fall auch gut klappt, weiß ich jetzt nicht - mir isses jedenfalls schon rel. kurz nach der Anfangsphase (ich sag mal: wenn man ca die Hälfte der Map gesichert hat und zu weiteren Punkten gehen will) ständig passiert, dass ich Truppen zu einem Punkt sendete, und schon war da eine Überzahl an Russen oder bereits Fahrzeuge, so dass meine Truppen quasi ein Selbstmordkommando waren ^^ aber vlt versuch ich die Map auch mal mit dieser Taktik 


ach ja: die zweite Map, ich glaub Rostow, hatte ich gestern nach nur 15Min gewonnen, weiß selber nicht, wie das gelungen ist, aber die 3 Sterne waren schnell erobert, und ich hab die mit meinem KI-Partner bis zum Ende halten können. Hatte nur 2 Pioniere, 2 Halbkettenfahrzeuge, einen Rekutren- und nen Mörsertrupp, und kurz vor Ende noch 2 PAKs, das hat gereicht ^^


----------



## AchtColaAchtBierPS3 (5. August 2013)

zum Thema KRIM bin ich schlecht anzusprechn hab sie gestern geschafft aber auch nur mit meiner Taktik   hab zuletzt 49 zu 0 gewonnen   hab jetz alles auf General durch bei den deutschn und bräucht n paar tipps wegn den russn ^^  weiss nicht wie ich anfang soll und was ich baun soll  bei der tank-base kann ich lediglich die drecks katjuscha bauen wtf ... nebnbei angemerkt dacht ich wenn man 100% von einer seite hat geht's weiter ins jahr 194-2-  aber jetz steht da nur 100% und fertig anscheinend muss ich mich erst mit den russen rumplagen um dann ins jahr 42 vorzurücken   echt gay   grad mit den deutschen vertraut darfste jetz die massenarmee spielen


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Ich dachte auch, dass man sich weitere Missionen freispielt, aber leider nein...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. August 2013)

Kleiner Tip für "The Crimea", wenn man seine Einheiten gerne beisammen hält: VPs ignorieren und stattdessen den nördlicheren Fuel Point in der kleinen Senke halten.

Von dort aus ist es ein Katzensprung zum mittleren und zum südlichen VP, während der nördliche VP auf dieser Karte von der KI ziemlich ignoriert wird. Ausserdem lässt sich besagter Fuel Point recht einfach halten. Zumindest auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad reichen zwei Paks auf der südöstlichen Seite der Senke und zwei Grenadiere als Späher in der Nähe des Punktes. Dazu noch zwei 251er mit Flammenwerfer um die rote Flut einzudämmen. 

Lässt noch genug Spielraum für PGs fürs Einnehmen von Punkten, zwei Pioniere für die üblichen "Wartungsarbeiten" und 1-2 PIV als Kugelmagneten. Man muss allerdings bei den Paks aufpassen, dass sie nicht mit Molotovs eingedeckt oder von T34 schlicht umgangen werden. Also immer schön dafür sorgen, dass sie sich mit kurzer Drehung gegenseitig decken können und die HTs nutzen, um rote Infantrie zu verscheuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Zumindest auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad reichen zwei Paks auf der südöstlichen Seite der Senke und zwei Grenadiere als Späher in der Nähe des Punktes. Dazu noch zwei 251er mit Flammenwerfer um die rote Flut einzudämmen.


 ich spiele wohl zu "gelassen", denn bis ich den zweiten 251er, geschweige denn auch nur EINE PAK fertiggebaut hätte, wäre der erste 251er und die Grenadiere schon Muss...    und/oder am Hauptquartier schon die Hölle los. Hat die KI bei Dir nie versucht, das HQ anzugreifen?


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich spiele wohl zu "gelassen"


 
deswegen sind solche spiele auch nichts im mp für mich.
ich LIEBE coh, aber der mp-modus entspricht einfach nicht meiner spielweise (das gilt aber vermutlich auch für jedes andere rts). 
ich liebe es langsam meine basis auf- und auszubauen, dicke geschütze zu platzieren und den gegner nach und nach plattzumachen.
gegen menschliche gegner ist das unmöglich und ein ähnliches problem scheintst ja auch du mit der ki im theater of war modus zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein ähnliches problem scheintst ja auch du mit der ki im theater of war modus zu haben.


 Jein: auf russischer Seite konnte ich viel einfacher gewinnen, auch nebenbei zB ne Krimiserie im TV schauen   aber 2-3 deutsche Schlachten sind echt DEUTLICH schwerer ^^  gegen die KI ein normales Match: da stell ich das Punktelimit hoch, damit das Spiel Zeit hat, in eine Phase zu kommen, in der man mehr Einheiten bauen kann, ohne dass das Spiel schon quasi gelaufen ist.

Aber zb Starcraft 2, das hab ich mal mit einem im MP gespielt, der mir dann per Chat erklärt hat, was ich am besten machen sollte - alter Schwede, das war mir dann echt zu blöd: SOFORT nen Roboter Kristalle abbauen lassen, mit dem zweiten sofort Gebäude X bauen, in DEM Moment, wo genug Ressorucen da sind, SOFORT den nächsten Abbauroboter bauen, dann noch einen, 3 bauen ab, der 4. baut ein Gaswerk, dann sofort Einheit Y bauen usw usw. - alles so schnell wie möglich und stur nach Plan - und wer schneller geklickt hat, der hatte dann quasi schon gewonnen... 

CoH im echtem MP, das werde ich sicherlich nicht spielen, das ist mir dann zu hektisch.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber zb Starcraft 2, das hab ich mal mit einem im MP gespielt, der mir dann per Chat erklärt hat, was ich am besten machen sollte - alter Schwede, das war mir dann echt zu blöd: SOFORT nen Roboter Kristalle abbauen lassen, mit dem zweiten sofort Gebäude X bauen, in DEM Moment, wo genug Ressorucen da sind, SOFORT den nächsten Abbauroboter bauen, dann noch einen, 3 bauen ab, der 4. baut ein Gaswerk, dann sofort Einheit Y bauen usw usw. - alles so schnell wie möglich und stur nach Plan - und wer schneller geklickt hat, der hatte dann quasi schon gewonnen...


 
genau das, nix für mich. bin ich zu alt und langsam dafür. und vor allem machts mir keinen spaß. 
in coh (1) gings fast nur darum, möglichst schnell möglichst viele infanteristen zu 'spammen' (anscheinend rts-jargon) und damit das gegnerische lager zu überrennen.
sorry, aber das ist mir einfach zu doof.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich spiele wohl zu "gelassen", denn bis ich den zweiten 251er, geschweige denn auch nur EINE PAK fertiggebaut hätte, wäre der erste 251er und die Grenadiere schon Muss...    und/oder am Hauptquartier schon die Hölle los. Hat die KI bei Dir nie versucht, das HQ anzugreifen?


Auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad gegen KI kann man eigentlich überall die gleiche Startreihenfolge benutzen, was das Bauen angeht. Gibt ja keine gegnerischen Spieler, auf die man sich einstellen müsste. Je nach Resourcen muss man natürlich ein bischen variabel sein, aber im großen und ganzen sollte es immer passen: 

Infanterie Kompanie -> Grenadiere -> MG -> Grenadiere -> Phase 1 -> Leichte Mechanized Kompanie -> Pak -> HT -> Pak -> HT -> etc

Die Pioniere gehen in Richtung des nördlichen VPs cappen. Sobald sie eben jenen VP eingenommen haben, ist auch Phase 1 fast fertig und sie können zum Ausbau zurückgerufen werden. Die Grenadiere gehen sofort auf den Fuel Point, das MG ebenfalls. Anschließend bleibt das MG beim Punkt während die beiden Grenadiere die beiden nahen VPs angehen, solang das MG nicht gefährdet ist.

Die Pak dann ebenfalls zum Fuel Point ziehen und auf der nördlichen Auffahrt der eigenen Seite der Senke belassen, mit Grenadieren zum Spähen/Motoren knacken. HT könnte man schon zum Auffüllen benutzen, aber wenn man ein bischen vorsichtig ist, kann man ohne große personelle Verluste ausharren, bis das Ding nach der Pak kommt. Bis dahin sollte man auch die nötige Munition für den Flammenwerfer beisammen haben. Mit den elenden Flame-HTs kann man der KI schon mächtig zusetzen, ohne in absurde Spam-Taktiken zu verfallen. 

Wenn man der KI den Zugang zum Fuel Point verwehrt, bleiben die auch vom eigenen HQ weg. 

Und "gelassen" spiel ich auch. Bin eher Men of War im Zeitlupenmodus oder Hearts of Iron 3 mit automatischen Stop bei jedem Furz zugeneigt -- ist stressig genug. Für die noch schnelleren Sachen (wie COH2 MP) reichts schon seit fast 'nem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr.


----------



## Peter23 (6. August 2013)

AchtColaAchtBierPS3 schrieb:


> zum Thema KRIM bin ich schlecht anzusprechn hab sie gestern geschafft aber auch nur mit meiner Taktik   hab zuletzt 49 zu 0 gewonnen   hab jetz alles auf General durch bei den deutschn und bräucht n paar tipps wegn den russn ^^  weiss nicht wie ich anfang soll und was ich baun soll  bei der tank-base kann ich lediglich die drecks katjuscha bauen wtf ... nebnbei angemerkt dacht ich wenn man 100% von einer seite hat geht's weiter ins jahr 194-2-  aber jetz steht da nur 100% und fertig anscheinend muss ich mich erst mit den russen rumplagen um dann ins jahr 42 vorzurücken   echt gay   grad mit den deutschen vertraut darfste jetz die massenarmee spielen


 
Die weiteren Kriegsjahre kommen erst mit DLCs.

Es gibt momentan definitiv keine weiteren Jahre.


----------



## AchtColaAchtBierPS3 (6. August 2013)

warum spielt ihr nur auf Hauptmann? 
ich gebs mir gleich ordentlich grad die erste russen mission mit KI Partner gezockt war voll easy die deutschen platt zu machen .. wär ich mein eigner Gegner wär dass nicht der fall gewesn xD 
einfach baserape 1 - 2 KW1 tanks und ab in die base immer wieder bis die verbündete KI das Feld soweit unter kontrolle hatte und auch mit gepwnt hat 

PS online machts auch nur fun wenn 4 menschliche gegn 4 KI bots kämpfen und DASS natürlich auf deutscher seite 

ihr müsst die deutschen erst kenn lern und wissen wie man die mächtig überlegenen panzer einsetzt

ich weiss garned warum ihr so auf Infanterie setzt?   von wegen MG und pak   das kostet alles zeit und Rohstoffe .. gleich tanks und ab in die base   oder als deutscher eben mit den tanks bei der fahne festsetzen und die russen antanzen lassen


----------



## AchtColaAchtBierPS3 (6. August 2013)

hab inzwischn alles 100%   am bestn mit russn is echt tanks bauen und base rapen  wenn dass nicht klappt dann Taktik der deutschen anwenden   auf große tanks sparen und bei den fahnen punkten eincampen


----------



## AchtColaAchtBierPS3 (17. August 2013)

hat jemand ne Ahnung wann da ma n DLC komm soll zu den Kriegsschauplätzen? muss wieder battlefield 3 zocken und bald kommts 4er dann hab ich noch weniger zeit für CoH


----------

